# Scenic route to the Camargue



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

We are getting to France late on a Wednesday evening and we need to be in the Camargue for a horse festival on the saturday. Can anyone suggest a good scenic motorway free way to go. AA route planner goes to the right of Paris and Tom Tom to the left. Would like to visit Carcassonne at some point, we have got 10 days.
Thanks Dawn x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not criticism, but it might help searchers if you change it to Camarg*u*e.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

you could do the return journey from Camargue through Carcassone and on to Toulouse and Bordeaux. If you programme your satnav to avoid paying tolls that route is pretty decent

Noel


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Not criticism, but it might help searchers if you change it to Camargue.


Title doesn't need changing noqw we've got "Camargue" in body of thread :wink:

As has been said TomTom will give a decent route if you put in "avoid Tolls" but I suggest you also use map as a check. Can't recommend a route myself, sorry


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

Try the viamichelin web site and their route planner. We opted for the mainly "toll free" route from them, going north and west of Paris down to Orleans, Bourges, then near Clermont Ferrand and over "the bridge" and we stayed near Beziers.

Good toll free roads most of the way just a bit of toll around Rouen as the toll free is a bit of a faf round there

alan


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Worth paying a toll to use the Milau bridge. A stunning piece of bold British design.

And when you're in the Camargue, you could watch some bull games (they don't injure the bulls).


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Many Thanks for all the suggestions. Must remember to get plenty of midge repellent as we are going in June 
Thanks Dawn


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camargue*

As stated by others the Millau Bridge is worth the view and its only the Bridge you pay to cross on this Autoroute. Carcassonne is great as well.

Please advise what the horse event is you intend to visit.

Steve


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

The event is on June 20th at Saintes -Maries- de- la- mer,its after the village fair. Someone on here told us about it . we are looking forward to seeing all the white horses
Dawn x


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camargue*

Last year we stayed on a campsite which had big white horses and little black bulls in the field next door. The horses ate all of our carrots.
Every morning the mounted chappies with big long poles chased the bulls up and down the field for excercise. Apparently it was more exciting a few days before we arrived when a bull cleared the fence into our camp site.
Yet another photo moment I missed.
Keep eating the garlic and take every insect repellent you can.

Steve


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Yes you will need the midge spray. St Marie de la Mer is the midge capital of France. Its a nice place though with a couple of Aires if you need them.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

we went to see the "bull games" a few years ago and I have never seen such athletes in my life as the guys who cut rosettes from the bulls horns with a razor attached to their hand. Both razateurs(SP) and bulls put on a display that is fascinating to watch. I would never have believed that a huge bull could jump a 2 meter fence with ease until I saw it myself. I think the bullring was in either Nimes or Arles. We were staying close to the Pont de Gard at the time and the heat was unbearable, how I wish we could get a bit of that now.
Noel


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Just bought the skin so soft dry body oil spray from avon half price, lets see if the midges like it.
Dawn x


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info telboy1(dawn)

Just might see you there :wink:


----------

